# Rocky River 3-14-05



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Gang...
Hit the Rocky today and it was looking pretty steelie after all the morning ice/slush melted off... I caught 2 small males but all around me they were getting caught and a couple went 7-8 lbs easy one maybe 9... 
I could not wade till after the ice melted and ended up only spending close to 2 hrs in the water instead staying by a small hole that was producing... Most were caught on black jig and maggots, toss in a couple on spawn and one on minnow...
Here are the pics and the total fish I saw that person catch

this guy caught 3 








This guy caught 3








this guy caught 3 and the one below was not his biggest








this one was








I saw this guy catch one and he was still there when I left









I'll get back out weds...


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL, I see Chico is back!!! He's the only person I know that wears waders and doesn't stand in the water. You'll never catch me fishing at the fords........


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

looks like the horse ford was giving up some fish!!! I was out sunday as well and I hooked into 5 and landed 3. One big female 9 lbs 28.5 inches, one male 25 inches 7 lbs and one juve male. I'll be out hopefully by friday but this warm up could make the river iffy.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I was out today and it was iffy indeed... Only know of two that were caught and I took a skunking...
I'll be back out friday


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i managed 2 wednsday afternoon . biggest was 7lb . down by the marina . only saw 1 other caught.


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

was by the river this afternoon and the river will be iffy to fish this weekend. Level is up and color is becoming green/brown. West branch is readily climbing as well as the east branch.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

UGH...
I may still go in the morn but man we may get some snow/rain so that can be out of the question too...
There is always Monday!!


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree. Just returned after a few hours of casting (Thursday evening). The level seems to be rising, but the color isn't too bad. Around a foot visibility, but level has risen a foot or so since yesterday. For those who know the river, the gravel bar to the downstream side of the puritas road bridge is completely under water. It was out about a foot yesterday. Still more snow to melt, so the weekend will be tough. Not impossible, but the fish tend to sit in places where they normally don't hang out when the flow is high. Probably better to look to the smaller tribs if you need a fix.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Does the rising water mean there will be a new influx of fish moving in from the lake?
I have not seen a silver fish in awhile....


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have seen a tons of fresh silver fish in the past few weeks. My buddy two weekends ago, caught two females and both were as silver as can be. I took the dog to the river today at 5:00 and its a bit higher but color is worse. Tomorrow with the 50 degree weather and rain will blow it out for sure.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

yea it looks like I'll wait till the water goes down and clears after the rain...
at least I am off the next month or more so maybe I'll get some fishing in b4 turkey season...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

friday afternoon the water was up and flowing good although it was stained.


----------

